# Itachi vs. Bijuu Mode Naruto



## Nikushimi (Jun 14, 2013)

*Location:* Alliance vs. Juubi
*Distance:* 5m
*Knowledge:* Itachi has full, Naruto and the Kyuubi have none (not even for Sharingan).
*Mindset:* Itachi is bloodlusted (will do whatever it takes to win, regardless of the risks or consequences); Naruto is in-character
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
-Itachi is alive with good health and eyesight (think Edo Tensei minus infinite chakra).
-Naruto starts in Bijuu Mode.
-Assume that the Kyuubi cannot react to Itachi's Tsukuyomi in time to break Naruto out.
-Minato is restricted.



Trollolololololololo, _hahahahahaaa~!_


----------



## Kai (Jun 14, 2013)

But Kurama knows... 

everything.

Bamflash GG.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 14, 2013)

Damn loopholes...

Fixed.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 14, 2013)

Niku, pls. Naruto's willpower is Rikudo-lvl. A mere Tsukuyomi isn't enough to break the World Savior. Naruto will reverse the effect and read Jiraiya's books out loud to Itachi for 72 hours.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 14, 2013)

alex payne said:


> Niku, pls. Naruto's willpower is Rikudo-lvl. A mere Tsukuyomi isn't enough to break the World Savior. Naruto will reverse the effect and read Jiraiya's books out loud to Itachi for 72 hours.



Naruto doesn't have a counter to Tsukuyomi, so he has nothing to use all that willpower for.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually... assuming Naruto gets KO'd by Tsukuyomi. Wouldn't Kyubi be able to control his body? They were freely switching several times after FRIENDSHIP.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 14, 2013)

alex payne said:


> Actually... assuming Naruto gets KO'd by Tsukuyomi. Wouldn't Kyubi be able to control his body? They were freely switching several times after FRIENDSHIP.



Tsukuyomi the Kyuubi in Naruto's body. GG. 

Or Totsuka GG while Naruto is down.


----------



## tanman (Jun 14, 2013)

Who is this Itachi person? Are we talking about "GG2: GG Harder"? If so, he GGs.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 14, 2013)

Itachi is blitzed to hell and ends up as a smear on the ground, then said smear is Bijudamaed into oblivion.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 14, 2013)

Naruto forgets how to breathe and suffocates to death.

Make it 1,000 Narutos and maybe one of them won't go instantly brain dead.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 14, 2013)

Minato solos


----------



## ImSerious (Jun 14, 2013)

Octavian said:


> Minato solos



damn you octavian


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 14, 2013)

Itachi looks at him and Naruto realizes his inferiority, and acknowledges Itachi as a better canditate for Hokage than him


----------



## Doge (Jun 14, 2013)

Agreed, Minato takes this low diff.

Enough of the spite threads OP.  Itachi is already portrayed as garbage enough.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 14, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi is blitzed to hell and ends up as a smear on the ground, then said smear is Bijudamaed into oblivion.



Itachi uses Tsukuyomi.

Naruto goes into cardiac arrest from the shock and dies.



Octavian said:


> Minato solos



Restricting Minato...



kresh said:


> Agreed, Minato takes this low diff.
> 
> Enough of the spite threads OP.  Itachi is already portrayed as garbage enough.



Pls die.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2013)

This is a good thread, but...

Atlantic Storm solos with low difficulty. Lock no jutsu is simply too broken for either characters to resist here, sorry.


----------

